# Trying to decide between civi and mil medic, with specific questions



## bPhill (6 Mar 2013)

I have been in the reserves infantry for about 10 years. In Sept 2011 I applied to the NCM SEP program and did not hear back from them when it came time to pick a college for Paramedic training. I picked Centennial college because it was closest and now I am in second semester. Centennial college is not a CMA approved school. This week I got asked by the CF component transfer office to submit transcripts so they could determine my eligibility for an interview and from there a transfer offer.

So soon I will have to decide if I want to complete the program I am in or go to a CMA approved college as part of the NCM SEP (assuming the interview goes well). This is obviously a big decision, and mostly it hinges on what life I want to live. If I stay at centennial college I plan to transfer to 25 fd amb reserve unit. 

So now for my questions. 

I have quite a lot, but most of them come down to this: Do any of you med techs wish you were a civi paramedic? Why or why not?

If you are willing to read a bit more (and thanks if you are):

As part of my clinical placement I have got a chance to experience things that are super high intensity like cardiac arrests, labour and delivery etc. When I ride out with ambulances (or am ultimately employed by EMS) I will get to go to intense things like MVC trauma and things like this. This is very appealing to me, and yes I understand that 24/25 calls will not be that "sexy" and that I may see things I will regret seeing on those "sexy" calls. 

What experiences, if any, could I expect as a med tech that would be comparably exciting? What are the major career highlights I could reasonably expect that in your opinion would make up for a lack of things like this (assuming continued peace/low intensity operations)?

Related to these "sexy" calls is the concept of burnout: when a medic has seen to many calls where he/she was powerless to help, or he/she feels it is a case of system abuse etc, and apathy takes over. Enthusiasm is dead and the paramedic cannot wait for the end of shift or retirement. Worse still, paramedics may develop PTSD from accumulated stress. Is this of equal concern to military medics?

This is not to say that I only find fulfillment on the edge of my seat. I very much enjoy helping people in other ways, such as helping a patient to understand their condition in a manner that is honest but compassionate. Have you had similar experiences? Will I be able to feel I am making a positive difference in the lives of my patients?

The recruiting video on forces.ca talks about the Maintenance of Clinical Skills Program, which I understand has been replaced by the Maintenance of Clinical Readiness Program. Riding out on ambulances would be very rewarding, but how often could I reasonably expect to do this? A couple times a month? A couple times year? 

Since the scope of practice for med techs seems to be half PCP half RPN, do med techs get hospital rotations? 

Approximately how much time should I expect to spend doing administrative duties? If I get promoted to sgt some day, will admin be my whole life? Can I reasonably avoid this?

What kind of ongoing training should I expect? How much of your typical year does this occupy? 

Answers to any of these questions would be appreciated. I have looked through the forums, but the answers provided did not satisfy me.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (6 Mar 2013)

> What experiences, if any, could I expect as a med tech that would be comparably exciting?



Id imagine on deployment a medic could possibly have to do things that you would consider "sexy". And as you go up in the ranks as a civvie paramedic, you will also have to do more and more admin just like in the military.

If you turn down the med tech route, you will probably find it very difficult to obtain a position as a paramedic, as it is in all of the emergency services in the GTA/ Ontario.


----------



## mariomike (12 Mar 2013)

C.G.R said:
			
		

> If you turn down the med tech route, you will probably find it very difficult to obtain a position as a paramedic, as it is in all of the emergency services in the GTA/ Ontario.



Call Volume for City of Toronto Paramedics has increased by 36 per cent since 2005. 

This comes at a time when the "Baby Boomer" generation of Paramedics are reaching the end of their careers and retiring.


----------



## MAZZ28 (13 Mar 2013)

Hey bPhill, I joined the military as a Med Tech through the NCM-SEP program about a year ago.  They have a list of schools that they accept subsidization for which you can get from your recruiter.  I attended CTS which is a private school for the paramedic program condensed into one year instead of two.  It is fast paced and requires a full year of dedication towards your studies which is not too difficult if this is the career you want to pursue.  I am currently doing my 450 hour ride out portion with York Region EMS.  It is alot of fun but don't expect to see a ton of crazy traumas or massive MVC's.  A good chunk of the job is dealing and taking care of the elderly population.  Also getting 25 calls a shift is very unlikely, especially in the GTA/Toronto services as there are a ton of off load delays at the hospital.  Most calls take at least an hour, from getting to the pt, assessing and treating, transporting, and finally transferring care to the nurses at the hospital.  So far I am having a great experience working as a paramedic on placement and learning the job outside of the classroom but I am still eager to finish my QL3 in Borden and learn the military side of medicine.  Basically going through the NCM-SEP program gets you paid education and a salary while attending school.  Its the best decision I've made.  Good luck on your choice.


----------



## mariomike (13 Mar 2013)

bPhill said:
			
		

> Related to these "sexy" calls is the concept of burnout: when a medic has seen to many calls where he/she was powerless to help, or he/she feels it is a case of system abuse etc, and apathy takes over. Enthusiasm is dead and the paramedic cannot wait for the end of shift or retirement. Worse still, paramedics may develop PTSD from accumulated stress. Is this of equal concern to military medics?



Although the job can be stressful at times, the rate of attrition for City of Toronto Paramedics averages two ( out of 851 ) a month. They are almost all retirements. 
Ref: City of Toronto EMS 2013 Operating Budget, page 10.

Not sure how that compares to Med Tech turnover.



			
				MAZZ28 said:
			
		

> I am currently doing my 450 hour ride out portion with York Region EMS.  It is alot of fun but don't expect to see a ton of crazy traumas or massive MVC's.  A good chunk of the job is dealing and taking care of the elderly population.  Also getting 25 calls a shift is very unlikely, especially in the GTA/Toronto services as there are a ton of off load delays at the hospital.



The "Aging Tsunami" and Offload Delay ( OLD ) have both become serious concerns in recent years.

After a while, you also get to know some "Frequent Flyers". 

I agree that, "it is _was_ a lot of fun".


----------



## Armymedic (15 Mar 2013)

Comparison of a civilian paramedic with a CF CAF Med Tech is like comparing a day at a cool shooting gallery in Vegas with what infantry do. Answering 911 calls is nothing like the day to day activities of any CF med tech 

Base level emergency medicine such as the PCP qualification gives, is the most basic skill set that is expected of a Med Tech.  Currently the career progression is such that you are to develop the required skills and training to be able to complete a condensed physician assistant program to be promoted to Warrant Officer. This includes all advanced paramedic skills, medical assessment and decision making, plus nursing skills to take care of patients for days. This is in addition to all the other skills required specific to the element (army, navy, airforce, or special forces) you are supporting. We practice military medicine, and do not see many diabetic, cardiac, or geriatric cases.

My advice is if you want to answer 911 calls in a white truck, then stay out of the CAF, cause that's not what we do


----------



## mariomike (15 Mar 2013)

> My advice is if you want to answer 911 calls in a white truck, < snip >



The OP may also be interested in:

Flight Paramedic ( ORNGE ), Marine SAR, Heavy Urban Search and Rescue ( HUSAR ), TPS Emergency Task Force ( aka Tactica ), OPP Tactical, CBRNE, Community Paramedicine, Major Event Planning, Education and Development, TTC Subway Paramedic, Toronto Islands, Honour Guard, Public Order Safety Unit ( also working with TPS ), Field Training Officer ( FTO ), Professional Standards Unit, Emergency Response Unit, Emergency Support Unit, Multi-Patient Unit, Emergency Power and Light Unit, Telecommunications, Critical Care Unit, Public Information and Media Unit, Safe City Program, Bike Unit, Emergency Management Office...

Probably some I have forgotten, or started up after I retired. "Special Projects" was another.

You'll always have a job with the Department, even if you get sick or injured.

Similar to the promotional policy at TFS and TPS, all T-EMS management hire on as Primary Care Paramedics.


----------

